# Sandpaper as substrate



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

OK, so may be the stupidest suggestion since Mr Hitler said to Mrs Hitler "Hey Greta, fancy an early night?"...

But could you use sandpaper as a substrate?

It looks like sand, it feels like sand, it probably smells like sand.

And don't ask me how I know, but it tastes like sand too.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm presuming your asking for the beardie you have.

hmm Probably wouldnt use sand paper. But I did once consider that paper that it made for bird cages.

The sand is stuck down less and will move if enough pressure is put on it. Its safe for birds to peck at also as the glue they use is natural as far as I'm aware.

I went with sand instead so never did try it as I figured it would be a royal pain to keep clean and blasted expensive to keep replacing.


----------



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

not planning on using it, it was just a brain wave. I got some adhesive tiles today to put down.


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

robzab said:


> not planning on using it, it was just a brain wave. I got some adhesive tiles today to put down.


Just out of interest are you sticking the tiles down or are you just placing them in I don't know what to do with mine so I've just placed them in coz I thought they would be a pain to replace if they ever needed replacing


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't stick them down I had them in my kitchen and had to use a shovel and blow touch to get them up and that wouldn't be the best thing in a Wooden viv lol you can buy reptile sand paper I think I seen it but it's expensive why not the substrate mats that are sand coloured or do what I want to put wood chips down and then put sand on them so it's goes in the cracks type of thing lol


----------



## City&Colour (Dec 11, 2011)

Ive tried this, it doesnt work because the heat makes the adhesive dry out and the paper curls.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Weve used the bird cage type sandpaper with leos before with no problems, Id say normal DIY sandpaper would be too rough/harsh for their feet / dragging tummys etc.


----------



## Jonnytbh (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive had my tiles down for a couple of weeks and i decided to stick them down but the heat has curled one of the corners already so i dont think it will be a problem getting them off but its no longer secure. As for sand paper i think a beardie could possibly hurt its self on that, i know they are used to living on rocks sand etc but sand paper is designer to remove/smooth wooden surfaces so i wouldnt risk it in just in case, plenty of other good substrates :2thumb:


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol the OP made me laugh :lol2:

anyway, sand paper is sand glued in some manor to paper is it not? and glue warmed up kinda goes funny so i dunno i can't see it working as the heat from a basking lamp might cause it to go funny lol. Its a nice idea though, maybe the reptile one avoids this? i can't say i really use the stuff but yeah. Got reptile carpet down in mine, but hes still only a baby lol.

I could be wrong with the glued bit lol i got no idea really just what popped into my head.


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

if you look in pets at home, the 4ft viv which the do for a beardie has sand paper on one of the surfaces. 

sort of puts you off if im honest


----------

